# 2 GB File Limit



## restfulsilence (7. Januar 2003)

Hi!

Ich habe über Premiere eine Szene von knapp 4 min. aufgenommen. Die Datei ist über 2 GB groß. Jetzt wollte ich sie mit Virtual Dub bearbeiten, aber ich bekomme folgende Fehlermeldung:

"Invalid AVI File: List chunk <4 bytes"

Danach versuchte ich es mit Premiere und bekam dort folgende Meldung:

"Die Datei konnte nicht geöffnet werden
Diese Datei ist entweder beschädigt oder geschützt, wird nicht unterstützt oder von einem anderen Programm benutzt!"

Selbst mit dem normalen Media Player kann ich es nicht abspielen!
Weiss jemand woran das liegen kann? Vielleicht an meinen Aufnahme einstellungen in Premiere? Kennt ihr das Problem und habt einstellungen die besser funktionieren!? 
Es liegt aber an dieser 2 GB grenze, weil wenn eine Datei 1,9 GB groß ist kann ich die Datei ohne Probleme verwenden. Und es ist blöd wenn ich mal eine ganze Episode von einer Serie aufnehmen möchte und die immer in mehrere Dateien abspeichern und später zusammenschneiden muss! Gibt es einstellungen, bei denen die 2 GB keine Probleme machen!?

würde mich über eine Antwort/Hilfe freuen

danke im voraus

cu


----------



## goela (7. Januar 2003)

Es wäre gut, wenn Du uns das Betriebsystem sowie Format Deiner Festplatte (FAT16, FAT32, NTFS) bekanntgeben könntest!

Hast Du FAT16, dann ist der Fall klar! 2GB und kein Bit mehr! Leider! Wahrscheinlich hat Premiere den Rendervorgang abgebrochen -> Datei unvollständig!


----------



## restfulsilence (7. Januar 2003)

Sorry stimmt hab ich ganz vergessen, also:

Win2k, Fat32 Festplatte, Hauppauge TV-Karte (welche genau weiss ich jetzt leider auch nicht)

Falls noch infos benötigt werden, einfach bescheid sagen!

cu


----------



## BubiBohnensack (7. Januar 2003)

Wieso hast du Win2k wenn du mit Fat32 arbeitest?
NTFS ist das moderne hochleistungsfilsystem ohne jegliche Dateigrößenbeschränkung; ok 10.000.000 GByte oder sowas  

Videoschnitt und Fat beißt sich. Du kannst so etwas mit Programmen umgehen, welche die 2GB Grenze überwinden (beim Capturen) und beim Rendern bzw. Exportieren musst du sonst, wenn du mit dem alten unsicheren System arbeiten willst, halt Kompromisse eingehen.


----------



## restfulsilence (7. Januar 2003)

Also wenn ich meine "Video-Partition" auf NTFS umstelle, meinst du das ich das Problem mit der 2 GB grenze nicht mehr habe!? Oder hab ich das falsch vestanden?

cu


----------



## El_Schubi (7. Januar 2003)

mit ntfs sollte es gehen das letzte video von mir war 24,5GB und lief ohne probleme


----------



## restfulsilence (7. Januar 2003)

Aber dass das Format so einen unterschied macht, hätte ich nicht gedacht! Werde es morgen mal versuchen auszuprobieren und dann bescheid sagen! danke

cu


----------



## BubiBohnensack (7. Januar 2003)

Natürlich wird es gehen. Fat war immer das kleine Billigdateisystem von Microsoft. NTFS ist das Profisystem, schneller, stabiler, sicherer und uneingeschränkter.


----------



## goela (8. Januar 2003)

> Fat war immer das kleine Billigdateisystem von Microsoft.


Damit hat eben alles angefangen! Bei DOS gab's damit keine Probleme. 

Meine Videopartitionen habe ich auch im NTFS. Die Programm, OS und Datenpartitionen in FAT32 (Limit 4GB), da ich noch Win98SE drauf habe. Damit kann ich Daten und Programme in allen OS verwenden.


----------



## restfulsilence (8. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von BubiBohnensack _
> *Natürlich wird es gehen. *



Irrtum, es hat nicht funktioniert!
Hab das Laufwerk konvertiert und eine 2,3 GB große aufnahme versucht darauf abzuspielen, aber fehlanzeige, bekomme immer noch die selbe Fehlermeldung!

Bin für weitere Vorschläge offen

cu


----------



## goela (8. Januar 2003)

Lösungsvorschläge:
- Premiere neu installieren
- Wenn möglich mal anderen Codec beim Capturen verwenden (keine Ahnung ob dies geht - Capture immer mit Scenalyzer Live)
- Mit VirtualDub capturen

Vielleicht hilft ja eine der genannten Möglichkeiten!


----------



## restfulsilence (8. Januar 2003)

Also ich habe folgende Einstellungsmöglichkeiten:

FORMAT:
Image Format:
15 bit RGB
24 bit RGB
32 bit RGB
YUY2
YVU9
YVU12

SOURCE:
Standart:
PAL B,D,G,H,I
PAL-M
PAL-N
SECAM

VIDEOCOMPREMIERUNG:
Kompremierer:
Cinepak Codec von Radius (Standart)
Intel Indeo(R) Video R3.2
Microsoft Video 1
Indeo Video 5.10
DivX 4.12
DivX 5.02
Xvid MPEG-4 Codec
Huffyuv v 2.1.1
MS MPEG-4 3688 V 1
MS MPEG-4 3688 V 2
MS MPEG-4 3688 V 3
TechSmith Screen Capture
Volle Einzelbilder (unkompremiert)

Dieses "Scenalyzer Live", hab ich nicht, oder meinst du das unkompremiert? Aber irgendwie wenn ich die Kompremierung umstellen möchte, bekomme ich zum schluss wieder den standart angezeigt, bzw. bei DivX wird nichts kompremirt, sondern die Datei ist so groß als ob die Standartkompremierung gewählt wurde!? 
Weiss jemand wie ich die Standartskoprimierung ändern kann, also das ich nachher unkompremiert eingestellt habe, bin mir jetzt irgendwie sicher das es daran liegen könnte!

cu


----------



## BubiBohnensack (8. Januar 2003)

Du meinst jetzt in Premiere beim Exportieren?


----------



## restfulsilence (8. Januar 2003)

Nein ich meine Allgemein!
Also so wie es aussah lag es doch am kompremieren. 
Der Standart der von meinem System angegeben wird, verursacht dieses 2 GB Problem. wenn ich die Kompremierung in Premiere ändere bringt das gar nichts, weil sobald ich das ganze bestätige, springt er auf die Standard einstellung zurück. Bei VirtualDub funktioniert es allerdings und beim Capture Programm von Hauppauge geht es auch nicht! Sobald ich Virtual Dub übrigends schließe, springt er auch da wieder auf die Standard kompremierung zurück und nicht auf die neueinstellung!
Auch wenn ich absolut nicht vestehen kann warum. Also weiss jemand wie ich in der Registry oder sonst irgendwo, die Standardeinstellung für das ganze System ändern kann, das die Kompremierung auf "unkompremiert" steht und nicht auf "Cinepak Codec von Radius". 

danke im voraus

cu


----------



## El_Schubi (8. Januar 2003)

überprüf doch mal deine scratchdisk etc. einstellungen, vielleicht sind die ja auf eine partition eingestellt, auf der nur 2gb frei sind und bricht deswegen ab....


----------



## restfulsilence (9. Januar 2003)

Nein wie gesagt mit Virtual Dub und unkomprimierter Aufnahme klappt es ja, nur kann ich nicht in Premiere unkompremiert aufnehmen weil er die Umstellung nicht annimmt und wenn "unkompremiert" als Standart eingestellt ist, kann sich selbst Premiere nicht dagegen währen, könnte ich mir zumindest vorstellen!

cu


----------



## goela (9. Januar 2003)

Scenalyzer Live ist ein sehr gutes Tool für das Capturen von DV-Material!

Hast Du schon mal versucht Premiere neu zu installieren? Hier sind schon einige Posts gewesen, wo mal was in Premiere (oder anderen Programmen) nicht funktionierte. Meist wurde eine neuinstallation des Programmes vorgenommen und da hat es meist wieder funktioniert!


----------



## restfulsilence (9. Januar 2003)

Ich habe Premiere in letzter Zeit sehr oft deinstalliert und wieder installiert, aus verschiedenen Gründen, aber trozdem bleibt dieser komische komprimierungscode als Standard! 

Muss mich mal nach dem Programm umsehen, danke!
Falls einem trotzdem nochwas einfällt bitte posten!

EDIT: Das Programm scheint ja ganz gut zu sein, kann es aber nicht verwenden, da die Hauppauge Karte von mir wohl kein DV untestützt. Bekomme immer die "Problem" Meldung:

"Das Gerät liefert zur Zeit kein DV-Video.
ScanalyzerLive kann nur von DV-Geräten aufnehmen. Überprüfen sie ob der Treiber ihres DV Gerätes ausgwählt ist!"

Also der Treiber ist ausgewählt und ich kann auch Ton hören, aber ich habe kein Bild! Trotzdem danke für den Vorschlag!

cu


----------



## goela (9. Januar 2003)

> Scenalyzer Live ist ein sehr gutes Tool für das Capturen von DV-Material


Ist eben leider nur für DV-Material (DV = DigitalVideo)!


----------



## restfulsilence (9. Januar 2003)

Das musste ich auch feststellen, aber ich dachte meine Karte untestützt das, anscheinend ja nicht!
Kann mir jemand ne gute TV-/Video-Karte empfehlen die mit DV untestützt, oder wie man das nennt!?

cu


----------



## goela (9. Januar 2003)

DV wird über eine Firewire-Karte (IEEE1394) ein- und ausgelesen.
Solche Karten bekommt man für wenig Geld (ab ca. 30Euro) im Computerladen. Oft ist noch Software (Videoschnitt) dabei.

Also wenn Du eine miniDV Kamera hast, dann kann ich Dir nur empfehlen eine Firewire-Karte zu kaufen. Lohnt sich, wenn man viel Videos bearbeitet!


----------



## BubiBohnensack (9. Januar 2003)

Ich habe gerade ein kleines Verständnisproblem:

Hast du Videomaterial von der Kamera oder aus dem Fernsehen via Fernsehkarte gecaptured?

Wieso hast du dann nicht gleich mit VirtualDub gecaptured, wenn es aus dem Fernsehen ist?


----------



## restfulsilence (9. Januar 2003)

Es handelt sich Videomaterial aus dem Fernsehen. 
Ich hab gerne Premiere vewendet weil es mir einfach lieber war, kann das nicht richtig erklären, aber ich fands besser zum aufnehlmen.
Bis auf das ich diesen komischen komprimierungs Filter dort nicht umstellen kann! 

cu


----------



## BubiBohnensack (9. Januar 2003)

Dann mach es unbedingt nochmal mit VirtualDub. Premiere ist in keinster Weise zum Capturen von Video über TV konzipiert - überhaupt nicht.

VirtualDub hingegen kann viel mehr Einstellungen als jegliche im Laden zu kaufende Angebote von VCR-Softwares.


----------



## restfulsilence (9. Januar 2003)

Also gut, danke!
Aber warum gibt es dann überhaupt diese Funktion in Premiere?

cu


----------



## goela (9. Januar 2003)

Zum Einlesen von Videomaterial!  Für DV-Material!

Da hatte wohl nicht nur Bubi ein Verständnisproblem. Obwohl ich habe ihm ja schon mal den Vorschlag gemacht, es mit VirtualDub zu probieren. Tja - wer nicht hören will!


----------



## restfulsilence (9. Januar 2003)

Das Problem ist ja nicht mit Premiere aufzunehmen, das funktioniert ja ohne Probleme! Das Problem ist ja das ich den Komprimierungs Codec dort nicht frei wählen kann, wodurch ich zumindest mit Premiere keine VIdeos über 2 GB aufnehmen kann. Mit Virtual Dub schon, aber damit hab ich oft beim Aufnehmen Probleme!

cu


----------



## goela (9. Januar 2003)

> Mit Virtual Dub schon, aber damit hab ich oft beim Aufnehmen Probleme!


Welche denn?


----------



## BubiBohnensack (9. Januar 2003)

Fein, dann war ich ja doch nicht so verwirrt wie ich dachte.

Premiere für Kameravideos (DV), VirtualDub für TV-Capturen.


----------

